# Pinewood Derby Cars



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Anyone here ever do these? I'm been doing these for the church for 6-7 years now and I always have a problem putting on a 2nd coat of paint. 
The issue I have is the 2nd coat 'crackles' the 1st coat. I've tried using different steps each year like: following the directions on the can (lol), which calls for either apply 2nd coat within 2 hours or wait after 48 hours; even tried baking in oven (very low heat) or using a hair dryer to help "cure" the 1st coat; waiting days to apply 2nd coat; applying light coats etc. I always use name brand paint (Krylon) and prime/sand before painting also I wait for the weather to be right (low humidty, proper temp).
Did a search on internet and found a guy having the same problem trying to paint fender flares for a jeep. People were posting all kinds of suggestions, most which I have tried.
Usually what I wind up doing is putting 1 heavy coat and be done with it. This year I'm working on a semi truck that I want to paint up real slick, (will post pics after finished), so any suggestions?


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Try not to work when its windy. I painted my banshee plastics from white to black. I did first coat waited maybe an hour then did the second with no problem. Never did a clear cause didn't want it shiny. I don't understand why second coat would mess the first one up.


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

Have you tried maybe after your first layer putting some clear on it then sanding it down a little then applying the second coat?


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

yes, sometimes the clear would 'crackle' it also. what I haven't done is sand between coats. seems despite how ever long I allow the 1st coat to cure it still 'reacts' to the second coat and crackles it.


----------



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

have you tried some kind of adhesion promoter, then a layer of primer, then paint?


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

clue me in on a adhesion promoter, never used that before.


----------



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/detail/SEM0/39864.oap?ck=Search_N1967_-1_-1&pt=N1967&ppt=C0171


Supposed to be used for plastics but its worth a shot. Shoot a layer of that on then some paint. Who knows it might work.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

got a sherwin williams close to you?? if you do swing in there and see what they say .. the store i went to had some knowledgeable guys in there ..i stained all my wood trim, doors, cabinets and crown molding in my house when i built it..they sold me some stuff caled a pre stain and made the stain go on more consistent . the wood i was using for the cabinets had to have it, but i used it on the yellow pine molding and it really made it turn out great..just sayin that cause im pretty sure they have something that would fit your project also..or could give ya some ideas anyways


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

blue beast said:


> got a sherwin williams close to you??


 
Good Ideal.... I'll ask!


----------

